# wax over zaino z-2.....?



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

can you put wax over sealant as i am thinking of buying some zaino z-2 pro along with the zaino zfx. Has anyone tried putting wax over this zaino sealant...if so what was the result? Also it recommends that i must buy zaino zfx along with the z-2, is this really neccesary or are they just saying it so that i spend a further £20? also is z-2 really as good as all the reviews or do people recommend any other sealants.

Cheers

Alex


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

it does allow you to apply more than 1 coat in a given day - so makes life easier in the long run, and each subsequent coat will give a better finish - up to 3 coats I believe (don't quote me on that tho )

You can apply a wax on top of it - but most will say that there is no need to.

HTH


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes you can.I did this many times,used to top Z2 Pro with collinite#915 as i prefered the 'warmer' look with the wax topper,than just the Zaino on it's own.The only thing to note is that by topping Zaino with wax,you are unable to add anymore layers of Zaino without first sripping of the wax.The ZFX is really a good thing if you plan on adding multiple coats in the same day,but i dont think it is crucial to have it,as it just speeds up curing of each application.If you want multiple coats in limited time,or coldish weather,then use it,if not i would't bother.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

The ZFX will allow you to layer the Z-2 one after the other without waiting, 3 layers are recommended, you can top of with a wax but I personally wouldn't and prefer to apply the Z-8 sealant spray.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

no point applying wax over Z-2 IMHO. If you want to add a bit extra to the finish then use Z-8 regularly.

ZFX allows mltiple layers as already said, but is also supposed to be used for the first layer on the paint, if you are not using Z-AIO.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> no point applying wax over Z-2 IMHO. If you want to add a bit extra to the finish then use Z-8 regularly.
> 
> ZFX allows mltiple layers as already said, but is also supposed to be used for the first layer on the paint, if you are not using Z-AIO.


agree. z2 + z8 = :argie:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes agree with the above, either use Z2 Pro and ZFX and layer in one sesh or just add your layers on after each weekly wash (or 24 hrs apart), until you get your 3.

I would agree, whilst you can top with wax just use Zaino Z8 or Dodo Red Mist as a top up.

2 other sealants I would consider would be Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant 3.0 or FK 1000P :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I always add a wax of the top of it here. I like the protection the Zaino offers but it still lacks something for me looks wise. All depends on what looks you prefer.

Been laying down the Z2 layers till I am happy, then topping with BOS or Vic Concours and maintaing with Z8.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

At the end of the day its each to their own and if you find the Z2 a little cold, then add a wax for warmth.


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

cheers for the replies guys, but what about the quality of the zaino is there any better selants out there that are still reasonably priced...? or is z-2 pro the one to have...what about CG M-Seal?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Alex1984 said:


> cheers for the replies guys, but what about the quality of the zaino is there any better selants out there that are still reasonably priced...? or is z-2 pro the one to have...what about CG M-Seal?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alex


i believe Alex (ahaydock) has used wolfgang sealant with good results in terms of looks, but i don't think its been on the car long enough to report on durability yet.:thumb:
linky:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=101459


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As above I used the WG Deep Gloss Sealant 3.0 and it was very easy to use bit its only been on for a few weeks - so far very good with nice beading and excellent sheeting. In terms of looks maybe slightly warmer than Z2?

I have not used CG M-Seal but hear it is not that durable but cannot personally comment.

FK1000P is getting great reviews and well price, although I have some I havent had chance to use it yet.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex1984 said:


> cheers for the replies guys, but what about the quality of the zaino is there any better selants out there that are still reasonably priced...? or is z-2 pro the one to have...what about CG M-Seal?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alex


Night and day between the M Seal and Z2 one lasts weeks, one last months !!!!


----------



## agentf1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I prefer to top my Zaino with Z8. Looks just as nice and no bonding issues when going to add more Zaino.


----------

